# Just Ordered 2009 21rs



## justdobbs (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone, after reading this forum and kicking a lot of tires we finally ordered the 21rs and the Equal-izer Hitch. The Outback won't be in until the end of May but the hitch arrived from RVWholesalers in 3 days. Great price and fast service. Thanks for the tip. After reading the Equal-izer instructions I have one question. What is the frame size on the 21rs? Equal-izer says their link plates will fit up to a 6" trailer frame. Outback web site says they have an 8" frame. Do I need special link plates? No local dealers that I can run by and measure. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks 
Dobbs


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't think you will have a problem or need anything special.
I bought mine from the same place and had the dealer install it when they did the PDI.

P.S. Where ya from?


----------



## justdobbs (Apr 24, 2008)

4ME said:


> I don't think you will have a problem or need anything special.
> I bought mine from the same place and had the dealer install it when they did the PDI.
> 
> P.S. Where ya from?


Thanks 4ME, the reason I was asking is that Equal-izer says they do make a longer link plate for larger frames but you have to order it special. Do you know if your dealer needed the longer plates?

P.S. Sutter Creek, Ca.
Thanks again! 
Dobbs


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

dobbs said:


> Thanks 4ME, the reason I was asking is that Equal-izer says they do make a longer link plate for larger frames but you have to order it special. Do you know if your dealer needed the longer plates?
> 
> P.S. Sutter Creek, Ca.
> Thanks again!
> Dobbs


Hi Dobbs,

I just measured the frame on our 28krs and it is about 5 3/4"...you'll be fine with the standard plates









BTW....








to Outbackers 
AND Congrats on your new 21rs!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

dobbs said:


> Hi Everyone, after reading this forum and kicking a lot of tires we finally ordered the 21rs and the Equal-izer Hitch. The Outback won't be in until the end of May but the hitch arrived from RVWholesalers in 3 days. Great price and fast service. Thanks for the tip. After reading the Equal-izer instructions I have one question. What is the frame size on the 21rs? Equal-izer says their link plates will fit up to a 6" trailer frame. Outback web site says they have an 8" frame. Do I need special link plates? No local dealers that I can run by and measure. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> Dobbs


This is the exact setup we had when we owned the 21RS. It worked GREAT....you'll love it.
Bob


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a 2008 21RS and like you, bought the Equal-I-zer hitch from RVWholesalers. My TT dealer installed it with all the standard parts from the box. NO PROBLEMS....









By the way... WELCOME!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Frame underneath, 8 in, A frame where hitch installed 6 in. No problems.


----------



## justdobbs (Apr 24, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> Frame underneath, 8 in, A frame where hitch installed 6 in. No problems.


Thanks Everyone! What a great resource this site is. Looking forward to picking up our Outback and will continue to read the Forum.

Thanks Again
Dobbs


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome dobbs!

Yeah... another Northern California Outbacker.









--Greg


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome dobbs!









Now you have a whole month to anticipate the new camper.

We have an e-qualizer, self installed, no special parts needed.


----------

